# Keeping face clean in kitchen



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone else here has the problem or knows the solution to keeping your face clean while working in a kitchen. I seem to break out with pimples when I work, and they clear up when I'm not.

Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I had this problem when I worked in restaurant kitchens as well. I seemed to always come home with greasy grime on my face even though I might not have worked on the line. The solution was simple and cheap. I learned it from my babysitter who made her own baby wipes. Keep these wipes handy in the kitchen and use them often to clean your face and arms. They are very refreshing. If the kitchen is hot, keep them in the fridge and they work as a great pick me up. Keep in sealed container or they will dry out.
Here's the recipe:

Homemade Baby Wipes
1 roll Bounty paper towels (other brands don't work)
2 tablespoons Johnson's baby lotion
4 drops tea tree oil
2 cups water
Using a serrated or electric knife, cut the roll of paper towels in half horizontally. Save one half for next time. Place one half in a plastic container with a sealable top that is just large enough to hold it (tupperware or rubbermaid). In a small bowl whisk together the baby lotion and tea tree oil. While whisking, gradually pour in the water. Pour the mixture down the core and over the top of the paper towels. After about 15 minutes remove the cardboard core. Pull the wipes from the center once all the liquid has been absorbed.

Note: I used these for both my kids when they were in the diapering stage and calculated that I saved over $1200 on baby wipes alone. My kids never had diaper rash either. Now I keep them around for a quick face wash and pick me up. They work great as makeup remover too. The tea tree oil works as a natural antiseptic and antibacterial and the baby lotion moisturizes and cleans at the same time.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Much as it may go against the grain, I would never use either makeup or perfume in the kitchen. Not a wisp. Foodnfotos' is a very good suggestion, and I thank her for it.


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

Awesome!

Thanks a bunch! I'll try to get some of this made for tommorow or the day after's shift.

Thanks again.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Nothing else worked.

A


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I dont' have much of a problem with acne from the kitchen, but I sure wish someone would figure a way to get my eyebrows tweezed. I'm not really in the mood before or after work, but when I look in the mirror while I'm there...YIKES!

edited to ask if the baby lotion wouldn't contribute to an oily face or if it's more about keeping the environmental oil OFF the face?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

There is really only a little bit of lotion in each wipe. There are only 2 tablespoons suspended in 2 cups of water that saturate 68 wipes. It does not make your face feel oily at all-just clean, but not dry. 

I don't really know the chemistry behind it all, but it works great, believe me. These work a lot better than those Wet Ones in the plastic can. They always leave my skin feeling sticky and gummy with a bitter tasting residue. (Yeah, I know, sometimes I lick my finger when I taste something.) If I wipe my face with them, within 5 minutes I feel like there's a plaster cast on my face-tight and dry!


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't "lean over" your food. Are you only working with fryers? Have your hood filters been regularly cleaned? How clean is your kitchen??? What are you personal cleaning habits like? Do your wash your face and shower when you come home? Too many varibles to list. Work clean, is the best advice I can give.


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

I try to keep clean, but it just seems inevitable that no matter where I am in the kitchen, even if it's away from the line, my face gets greasy from the atmosphere. 

And yeah, I always shower when I get home. It feels sick not to.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I can't imagine it would have anything to do with personal cleanliness, in fact, that is rather rude. It do think it has everything to do how our bodies react differently to circumstances they find themselves in. The cosmetic industry thrives on it. All I know is that it is a harsh enviroment to work in, and more power to individuals who find a remedy, and pass it on.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

It is also the reason I would never keep a book in the kitchen, Somehow, even in a domestic kitchen, the greeblies will on on them. Even in a well sealed cupboard.


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

Tell me about it.

Last year I accidentally left a textbook from school in the kitchen, and didn't find it for a few weeks.

Needless to say it was pretty sick.


----------

